# K-1 Adjusting Status Form questions



## hanniepops (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi I have come to the USA on a K-1 visa and have married my fiance. I am now applying to adjust my status and am filling out my Employment Authorization Document form. Under the eligibility criteria should I put that I am a K-1 nonimmigrant fiancee or a K-3 nonimmigrant spouse? 

Also it asks for my visa number, is that the control number on the top right of my visa or is it the red one on the bottom right. If it is the top one there are some 0s and some 0s with slashes through them. Do I write the ones with slashes through them as the letter O? 

Sorry to seem so dumb hope someone can help. 

Thanks hannah


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

hanniepops said:


> Hi I have come to the USA on a K-1 visa and have married my fiance. I am now applying to adjust my status and am filling out my Employment Authorization Document form. Under the eligibility criteria should I put that I am a K-1 nonimmigrant fiancee or a K-3 nonimmigrant spouse?
> 
> Also it asks for my visa number, is that the control number on the top right of my visa or is it the red one on the bottom right. If it is the top one there are some 0s and some 0s with slashes through them. Do I write the ones with slashes through them as the letter O?
> 
> ...


Hi Hannah,

You are a K-1 nonimmigrant fiancee on the EAD application.

Either the red number or the control number from the mrv is fine. The form has not been updated since they changed the physical visa they placed in your passport. It really doesn't matter on this one -- choose one and write it in. Most attorneys seem to head for the control number -- but opinion seems to be that USCIS don't use the number, anyway. In fact, go for that one and you needn't worry about the slashes.

FB


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It wouldn't let me give you a little green thingy, but wow, you seem to know every form by heart.


----------



## hanniepops (Aug 21, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Hi Hannah,
> 
> You are a K-1 nonimmigrant fiancee on the EAD application.
> 
> ...


Fabrit Thankyou for all your help, I'm sure this whole process would be taking me alot longer and costing me alot more money if it wasn't for you, just want you to know it's appreciated


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Your first question is worrying me. If the query is for Q16, the answer in your case is (c)(9).


----------

